# Preventive dx



## eafaoro1 (Nov 22, 2010)

If a patient comes in for a preventive examination and the physican orders labs and the patient has a known condition ex. hypertension , how would we code this please?  Would it be labs with a dx V70.0, 401.9 or just 401.9?  The reason the patient is coming in is for their annual exam.  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 22, 2010)

If the labs are being ordered due to the medications such as coumadin then use a V58.83 plus the V58.6X code for the labs.


----------



## eafaoro1 (Nov 22, 2010)

So what if patient is coming in for preventive and labs are done because the patient has hypertension?  Would this be V70.0 , than 401.9 because they are drawing labs at this time? for the management of the hypertension?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 22, 2010)

it would be V70.0, V58.83, V58.61, 401.9.  You would link the V58.83, V58.61, 401.9 to the labs


----------



## eafaoro1 (Nov 22, 2010)

thank you so much!


----------



## ruthan (Nov 23, 2010)

I would use the V72.62 for the labs if was part of there Physicial then the chronic condition as well.  If you read the description of the 
V72.62 it is for lab work as part of the yearly physicial


----------

